# Pair of mini-dashi in AEB-L



## daizee (Apr 4, 2019)

Not quite kitchen fare, but here's a brace of mini-dashi in 0.165" AEB-L, one with biru feature. These are more for on-the-go. I do keep a big'n hanging on the fridge in the kitchen for opening bottles.


----------



## daveb (Apr 4, 2019)

daizee said:


> I do keep a big'n hanging on the fridge in the kitchen for opening bottles.



From the bottom???


----------



## daizee (Apr 4, 2019)

*lol*
By the sheath lanyard!
Never operate biru feature with knife un-sheathed. Sez so right in the destructions.


----------



## inferno (Apr 5, 2019)

Are these mini kiridashi neckers? 

I like them. I just dont know what I would use them for. I also like that they have this bluish tint from the heat still on them. looks like flame colored/oxidized Ti almost. Maybe they need even more of that?? to increase their sexyness.

I like you logo and specs on the side there. Very clever! Looks sophisticated.

my only critique is this:
If you are making the text with a small mill bit you could do a rough cut first and then remove just a 0,1mm or so for the fine cut around the edges then put the part on the high side and do a few swipes on a sand paper or fine stone. And if youre using a center drill or similar i have no idea to avoid the tear/beard at the edges. Maybe reverting to a hardmetal center drill and then crank the rpm and feed up, and also up the cutting fluid flow/pressure a lot. maybe that will make the cut cleaner, i dont know, i have never worked with "engraving" in the cnc really. Sometimes when we had some special sandvik plates in our cnc lathe at my old job we had special nozzles directed at the very cutting edge at very high pressure and it came out almost like polished. the pressure from the nozzles was a part of the "system".

In the end i know its quite hard to mill really crisp text and logos no matter what you do.

I like your knives.


----------



## daizee (Apr 5, 2019)

Hi Inferno, glad you like 'em, thanks.

Yes, they are little neckers, tin knives, keychain blades, pocketknives, whatever works. Unobtrusive, like having a little box-cutter knife in your pocket. They are also excellent firesteel scrapers using the side of the bevel. I've replaced the weak-sauce factory scraper that came with my firesteel with one of these, lanyard-ed to it. And one of this pair has a bottle opener on the back. One long-time owner of a mini like these uses his to clear surface mounts for security installations, among a million other things. I usually carry the larger size in my jacket pocket.

Thank you for the compliment on my logo. Many folks don't get the reference. All my logos/steel-types are applied as an electro-chemical etch with a stencil. In the case of etching on a heat-treat surface, I skip the blackening step so that the logo is shiny against the colorized background.


----------

